# Groover cleaning service in PC



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Having someone else do it or just looking for an RV cleanout/Dump Site?


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

You are dreaming. There used to be a place "Double A" or "AAA" -something here in Salt Lake City but they went out of business like a decade ago. It's DIY now - or find someone and pay. You can dump for free (if using RV cleanout fitting, EcoSafe and many others) at State Trailer Supply down here in the valley (Redwood&3500 South). Otherwise closest place to have someone do it is Flagstaff...


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Try giving some porta-John (temp construction/concert) shitter companies a call or a septic company and you may some luck.

its just poop though and really not that big of deal to do it yourself… get some gloves and don’t bite your fingernails or pick your nose.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

By coincidence, I needed my groover cleaned on the way home from a trip at the same time my mom was having her septic tank pumped. Guy cleaned it for me for free right there. I'd call a septic\porta john place- as was mentioned above.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

smydlapp said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to get a groover cleaned in/near Park City?


If you are willing to go to West Valley, you can do it at one of the Honey Bucket stations. Last year they would do it for $48 per tank (I use the Selway River Bank but they said they can do other types of river toilet systems). I had to set up an account with them, which wasn't too hard, but you do have to do it in advance. Now whenever we use it, I just send someone out there with the tank and my account number and I think they send me an email with an invoice charged to my credit card - super easy. 

The only thing is I cannot remember the right phone number to call to set up the account. Once you have the account set up, I think you just call honeybucket at 801-972-3115 and tell them you have a "river box toilet" (they didn't seem to know the term groover) and they schedule a time for you to bring it. When you get there they do it pretty quickly. I think the address is 4267 W Central Ave, Salt Lake City, UT 84104, but confirm that on the phone. Do not just should up with a groover tank because they won't provide the service if you don't have an account set up.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

smydlapp said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to get a groover cleaned in/near Park City?


The Montage at Deer Valley. Go right to reception with it cap off so it can breathe. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

They allow groovers in Park City???


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

I would think almost any RV park would let you do it for a modest fee.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

richp said:


> I would think almost any RV park would let you do it for a modest fee.


I thought we were talking about paying someone else to do it, and not a DIY job at a dump site. In my post above, if you hand your full waste tank to the Honeybucket people, they run it through their industrial washer that removes all the poop, washes it with soapy water, rinses it entirely, and they hand you back a clean tank 15-20 minutes later. To me, paying them to do it is WAY worth it, compared to DIY hooking up the cleaning hoses and washing it down a waste dump at an rv station, and trying to make sure you get everything over and over without splashing stuff on your shoes. That is a glove and goggles kind of job that I will happily pay to have a machine wash instead. We did a 6 day trip with 23 people, filled one receptacle, and paid $48 total to have someone else clean that beast. The $2-3 per person cost is totally worth it!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

You speak truth although I have never paid to have it done. It’s just SHIT. It comes out of everybody. It’s like cleaning fish, do it fast and wash up throughly.


----------



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)

I’m not sure whats crazier, paying someone to empty your groover or that 23 people only filled one tank in 6 days


----------



## uthbtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm in the PC area and I'll clean it for $300. Feel free to message me. Unless you dont have your own cleaning supplies then itll be a $50 surcharge.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy yourself a state parks pass and go to the Jordanelle. You can paddle board while your SO cleans the groover.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Wait..you’re supposed to clean your groover??..


----------



## IATNR (Oct 2, 2013)

I just dump mine on I-80.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I guarantee that some of those 23 peeps were “cat holeing”. Not cool.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Just thinking about how it was thirty years ago when we would pinch one off into a garbage sack that was used as a liner in the rocket boxes. The cans were full of sacks with shit in them. One time after a cat trip I remember guys dropped the whole can and everything off the bridge into lake fowl. It was quite the show as that sucker hit the water. Now that the lake is so low some of those cans are going to start showing up, like that barrel they just found in Lake Mead. Anyway I still use a rocket box only now with no liners, but I took a old lid from another rocket box and drilled a 3' hole and added a septic fitting plus added a bib for the garden hose and just go over to the trailer park below the Jordanelle dam and clean it out there. It takes a couple times to "flush" everything out but comes pretty clean each time for like $10 bucks or so if I remember right. It's a shame that Utah is so backwards. The Green River State Park would be a perfect place for a Scat Machine. Everything coming from Deso to Cataract and the San Juan plus Westwater could be helpful. Just saying


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

jamesthomas said:


> I guarantee that some of those 23 peeps were “cat holeing”. Not cool.


I guarantee that they were not. There were lots of young kids all from experienced river running families on that trip (=lots of small poops), so it didn't fill up nearly as fast as an all adult trip. Also, the Selway tanks hold more than a standard ammo can groover tank. And yes, we had a whole extra clean empty tank on that trip so we were not at any risk running out of space or doing anything of the sort of what you say. I totally agree that cat holeing is "not cool", but it is also unethical and illegal and I would not tolerate it in the least. But I also don't think it is necessary for you to jump to the conclusion and assume we did something that we didn't do. Peace.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry, just assumed you had a eco safe system cause of the spare tank comment. The Selway set up holds a lot more. No way would a single eco safe tank hold 23 peeps poo for six days IMO thus the cat holing post. Again, sorry.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Still, 23p x 6d in a single Selway is impressive, even if some of them were kids. They must have skipped taco night!

We did 20p x 6d and had two Selways 70% full.

40-50 adult uses in an Ecosafe
50-60 adult uses in a Rocket box or Coyote
60-70 adult uses in a Selway or Jonny Partner


35 in^3 per unit day usage


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

Cottonwood Improvement District down the hill has a free dump station, but you'll have to do the work yourself.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Senor D said:


> Cottonwood Improvement District down the hill has a free dump station, but you'll have to do the work yourself.


Unfortunately, Cottonwood Imp Dist is no longer free to non-Cottonwood Heights residents.
5 bucks with an honor system envelope.
Bring your own hose, as well, because they have also removed those as of last time I was there a week ago.


----------



## Altahills (Feb 5, 2013)

smydlapp said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to get a groover cleaned in/near Park City?


I found this place last year, but have not personally used them. I spoke to the owner by phone and he seemed like a good guy. I think he said he charges $20. Affordable Portables. 871 W 1500 N. phone 801-359-8200. I would call them first to make sure they are still doing groovers. Good Luck!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm intrigued with these people who will clean your groover. I have a weak stomach for that kind of shit. My kids through the diaper years was rough for me. Anyone know of a burrito wagon company in Northern Colorado that will clean it with soap for me?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Lol you guys do this by hand. Just use your dish washer!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, just pull the upper rack and the Groover goes right in there.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

You guys light a yankee candle to keep the smell down?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, whats a yankee candle?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> Ok, whats a yankee candle?


lmfao you can’t be serious..


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never heard the term.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Somehow I think I am missing something.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

you know, like lighting a match or lighting a candle in the bathroom to mask the stank after you drop a deuce on Seis de Mayo?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

i just thought there was more to it somehow. Everyone and their mother knows that. Vaguely disappointed.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> i just thought there was more to it somehow. Everyone and their mother knows that. Vaguely disappointed.


Is this what you were looking for?..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesthomas said:


> i just thought there was more to it somehow. Everyone and their mother knows that. Vaguely disappointed.


I was gonna make a Gwyneth Paltrow candle joke, but westwatercuban went way darker, way faster!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I hate the fact that you guys make me do this sort of thing....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

See, I knew I was missing something. I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

had no idea there were parody candles. Thanks for sending me down a rabbithole, BenSlaughter!


----------



## smydlapp (8 mo ago)

Appreciate the tips. Honey Bucket returned an empty & well-cleaned Selway in less than a day. I know it's not for everyone, but that's 40 odd bucks well spent for me. Thanks again!


----------

